# 2013 Autotrail Comanche - replacement of rear O/S panel skirt



## micknhelen (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello,

We recently had a bit of a bump in our Comanche when reversing on a site and damaged the O/S rear corner skirt. We have managed to get a replacement part from Autotrail but does anyone know how to fit it. It looks like it fixes behind the rear lights cluster and pot-riveted at the bottom. Picture attached. Has anyone ever replaced one?

Thanks

Mick


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not done a 2013 but a picture of the replacement part showing fixing holes may help. 

Some ATs have the pop rivet hole, a bracket to the underfloor and two large nut and bolt holes that allow it to be fixed to the rear panel, all attached from underneath with not much room to work.

Terry


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I had the very same panel replaced , but as I live only 6 miles from the Auto Trail factory I let them fit it and they charged me £65. labour

they also gave me this information when I asked for a quote 

"If you do have someone else change it, they will need to remove the light housing to get the skirt off, also the corner piece is bonded to the skirt panel that runs below the garage door are bonded together so trh ejoin will need breaking open and the new skirt bonding onto it."


----------



## micknhelen (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for your help. After your comments I checked the part and decided it was not a DIY job. Called in the pros today and it is sorted, £50. Money well spent.


----------

